# Colmar Multimedia l'Expo (avec du Mac :)



## Jedi (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Ce week-end se tenait le 1er salon numérique au parc des expositions de Colmar (Alsace) : http://www.colmar-multimedia.com
J'en suis revenu avec quelques photos :

http://colmarmultimedia2007.free.fr

Pour une première, ce fut un petit salon sympa, diversifié et prometteur, notamment avec pas mal de Mac représentés sur les stands de professionnels en publications/publicités/graphismes mais surtout sur les stands de la Fnac et du revendeur local BeMac (Strasbourg & Mulhouse) avec entre autre les tous derniers iMac sous Leopard fraichement arrivé (et démo à la demande) ! 

(un petit reportage devrait arriver sous peu...)

A+
Jedi


----------



## Souvaroff (31 Octobre 2007)

Ah zut&#8230; J'ai loup&#233;&#8230;  Merci quand m&#234;me pour les photos !! 


J'aime particuli&#232;rement la derni&#232;re photo&#8230;  C'est plein, y'a plus une chaise de libre !!


----------



## Jedi (31 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> J'aime particuli&#232;rement la derni&#232;re photo&#8230;  C'est plein, y'a plus une chaise de libre !!



En fait j'y suis all&#233; lundi apr&#232;m, &#224; la fin du salon... le WE &#233;tait certainement davantage fr&#233;quent&#233;  Je me suis m&#234;me &#233;tonn&#233; &#224; voir encore "autant de monde" (au niveau des stands hein ).


----------



## Jedi (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai ajout&#233; le lien vers mon reportage :

http://colmarmultimedia2007.free.fr



A+


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

Ce sujet etait à mettre dans "réagissez" 


Nan je dis ça car faut pas venir pleurer si un tas de gugus vienne flooder pour vous le fouttre en l'air...


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

en tous cas, heureux d'aprendre que la modernité ai commencé à atteindre cette ville : encore qq efforts et ils devraient voir le 20è Siècle passé poindre à l'horizon


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4468562 a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas, heureux d'aprendre que la modernit&#233; ai commenc&#233; &#224; atteindre cette ville : encore qq efforts et ils devraient voir le 20&#232; Si&#232;cle pass&#233; poindre &#224; l'horizon



Mais tu sais, a Colmar, le point culminant de la modernit&#233;, c'est la Fnac, situ&#233;e en plein dans la vielle ville&#8230; 

& La y'a du Mac&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2007)

La FNAC est arriv&#233; sur Colmar ??? :affraid: :affraid:


Ouh pinaize ! C'est devenu un vrai p&#244;le technologique dis donc


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Pour se moquer comme ça, faut vraiment être une bande de Colmar !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

A quand la signature : "_Colmar de la Horde_" ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> La FNAC est arrivé sur Colmar ??? :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> Ouh pinaize ! C'est devenu un vrai pôle technologique dis donc



OUais, mais z'on pas été livrés avec le Mini-Alèm... le truc indspensable dans une Fnac de quartier


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OUais, mais z'on pas été livrés avec le *Mini-Alèm*... le truc indspensable dans une Fnac de quartier





Pléonasme.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2007)

Colmar ?

Connais pas...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Colmar ?
> 
> Connais pas...



cherche pas, meme leur cimetiere est d'un ennui...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> cherche pas, meme leur cimetiere est d'un ennui...


Mais si bien fréquenté.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si bien fr&#233;quent&#233;.



   

Comme dirait sonny : "&#231;a vaut pas Beyrouth et son golf 18000 trous..." :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Comme dirait sonny : "ça vaut pas Beyrouth et son golf 18000 trous..." :rateau: :love:


Ah ça Non, ça vaut pas.


----------



## kisbizz (10 Novembre 2007)

mais si, je vous assure.......colmar est une tres jolie ville....
surtout ses alentours : les vignobles   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais si, je vous assure.......colmar est une tres jolie ville....
> surtout ses alentours : les vignobles   :love:



Tu t'es mise à boire comme Melounette ?... C'est mal ; c'est laid...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Oula&#8230; et maintenant, on va opposer les vignobles.
Au secours. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oula et maintenant, on va opposer les vignobles.
> Au secours. :affraid:


Ça serait parfaitement stupide. Chacun sait que le meilleur vin est béarnais. Ça ne se discute même pas.


----------



## kisbizz (10 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu t'es mise à boire comme Melounette ?... C'est mal ; c'est laid...



non , moi je bois l'eau de ma ville depuis que son Maire a eu l'idée brillante de la declarer eau de source et de la mettre en bouteille ..
et dans les rayon du supermarché


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si bien fréquenté.


Là, on dépasse les cicatrices, on en est aux stigmates


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça serait parfaitement stupide. Chacun sait que le meilleur vin est béarnais. Ça ne se discute même pas.


 tu parles ! une piquette même pas capable de détartrer une cafetière


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a serait parfaitement stupide. Chacun sait que le meilleur vin est b&#233;arnais. &#199;a ne se discute m&#234;me pas.



Ils sont plus connus pour leur sauce, que pour leur vin !!!  

Je me rappelle avoir gout&#233; en ta pr&#233;sence un vin au nom impronon&#231;able...

Apr&#233;s la premi&#232;re lamp&#233;e j'ai crois&#233; le regard implorant de Pascal qui semblait dire "non !! ne lui dit pas !!! &#231;a va le vexer..." alors j'ai rien dit...

Donne lui tout de m&#234;me un coup de zob me dit mon p&#232;re...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ils sont plus connus pour leur sauce, que pour leur vin !!!




:mouais: vous avez fais quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :mouais: vous avez fais quoi ?



Une touse..


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Une touse..



c'est tout ? même pas un truc violent ?


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais si, je vous assure.......colmar est une tres jolie ville....
> surtout ses alentours : les vignobles   :love:


oui oui, c'est très joli avec pleins d'ignobles autour, mais de là à qualifier ça de ville


----------



## kisbizz (11 Novembre 2007)

je suis tetue , je sais mais......

colmar est vraiment une belle ville, où il fait bon de s'y promener :

soit en eté où elle compte l'une des plus vaste zone pietonne deurope ( pour  vous medames le shopping  ) et où on peut voir ses  constructions anciennes typiques de l'architecture alsacienne ,  plusieurs eglises de style gothique et aussi voir la replique de de de la Statue de la Liberté   où Mr Bartholdi le createur y est né (ceci pour les photographes    ) ...

soit en hiver en periode de noel la ville est magique avec ses  lumieres  et décoré comme dans un conte de fées :love: et aussi entre les sapins et des chalets (il y a plusieurs marché typiques) il y a une patinoire illuminée :love: :love: 

j'aime me promener dans cette ville , elle me donne un sentiment  de "cocon" , de securité que je n'éprouve  pas dans la mienne


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je suis tetue , je sais mais......
> 
> colmar est vraiment une belle ville, o&#249; il fait bon de s'y promener :
> 
> ...




c'est ignoble, infect, &#233;pouvantable, pouark, on se croirait dans le moooonnnde meeerveilleuuuux de Disneyland :sick: :hein:

Finalement je pr&#233;f&#232;re la goinfre satur&#233;e de B&#233;arnaise


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Il faudrait un slogan à Colmar pour rayonner dans le tourisme, je ne sais pas "Colmar, c'est le panard", un truc comme ça.

Parce que, en fait, vu de chez moi, Colmar, pour l'instant, ça évoque...
... rien.

du tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> soit en hiver en periode de noel la ville est magique avec ses  lumieres  et décoré comme dans un conte de fées :love: et aussi entre les sapins et des chalets (il y a plusieurs marché typiques) il y a une patinoire illuminée :love: :love:



Ah ouaaaaaaaais!
C'est pareil à Poitiers, dis donc.

Ben même, hein : Poitiers ça reste une ville toute pourrie.


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4472733 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ignoble, infect, &#233;pouvantable, pouark, on se croirait dans le moooonnnde meeerveilleuuuux de Disneyland :sick: :hein:
> (...)


 Toute ville a ses attraits...
C'est st&#233;rile comme discussion :





BackCat a dit:


> Oula&#8230; et maintenant, on va opposer les vignobles.
> Au secours. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> (il y a plusieurs marché typiques)


 
A Paris aussi, il y a de ces marchés typiques - pas typique de paris, hein, typique de... Je ne sais pas de où, de Colmar peut-être, en tous cas d'un endroit où on adore payer très cher des babioles dorées et des bonnets en laine à des commerçants congelés dans des baraques en bois.

Etrange.

Mais, pour faire plus typique, nous on y rajoute des vigiles et des maîtres chiens autour pour empêcher les voyous de nous gâcher la féérie de Noël !


----------



## paradize (12 Novembre 2007)

Haaaaa, le parc d'exposition de Colmar....

Que de souvenirs de concerts là bas..... Iggy Pop, Michel polnareff love: ), Chemicals Brothers, Placebo, Jamiroquai, Mika, etc........

J'ai loupé cette manifestation, tant pis, mais c'est pas grave..


----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

je peux ?  


chaque ville a ses attrait surement mais où j'habite j'en trouve pas un seul.....
meme pas a noel avec les illuminations que son maire fait venir (avec fierté et avec un gros cheque qui ne sors pas d ses poches )  d'italie

et puis ...bah rien , mais bon .....


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Toute ville a ses attraits...
> C'est stérile comme discussion :


 
C'est la seule que tu as trouvé ??? P'tit comique...


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2007)

Faut pas d&#233;pareiller....


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Novembre 2007)

c'est clair, dès le premier caractère posé ce sujet est stérile, toiutes les villes sont stériles... aucun attrait


----------



## Jedi (13 Novembre 2007)

Ouais ouais...

En attendant, la FNAC de Colmar y est depuis 1985 (rigolez pas, y'en a des plus importantes qui l'attendent toujours, si si )... y'a m&#234;me 2 magasins (Fnac) dont un sp&#233;cial Micro... 

Et concernant le salon, il y a quand-m&#234;me eu... 10.000 visiteurs sur 3 jours (avec entr&#233;e payante, sauf pour les moins de 12 ans).
Pour rappel, l'Apple Expo de Paris c'est 54.000 visiteurs sur 5 jours (avec entr&#233;e gratuite si r&#233;serv&#233;e sur Internet, sinon payante aussi).

Donc bon, pour une ville paum&#233;e (surtout pour le boulot...), je retournerai bien voir l'&#233;dition 2008 de ce salon moa 

A+


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Novembre 2007)

ouais, bref c'est un peut riquiqui comme avantages... bref ça reste la Zone  prefere la seine St Denis : à l'automne 2005, le festival-mechoui géant était très distrayant


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais, bref c'est un peut riquiqui comme avantages... bref ça reste la Zone  prefere la seine St Denis : à l'automne 2005, le festival-mechoui géant était très distrayant



& Alors?

Nous aussi on a du festival chez nous !!  Ou la foire aux vins !!

& Aut' chose qu'une tranche d'agneau !!


----------



## kisbizz (15 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais, bref c'est un peut riquiqui comme avantages...* bref ça reste la Zone * prefere la seine St Denis : à l'automne 2005, le festival-mechoui géant était très distrayant



tampi , je ne t'invitera pas a boire un café avec moi a la foire des vins


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Lyophilis&#233; le caf&#233; ? :hosto:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Novembre 2007)

surtout avec sucrette :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




edit : pour le vin juste un p'tit fond de vendanges tardives ......merci


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Lyophilisé le café ? :hosto:


Ou le vin...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou le vin...


Ah non ! En Alsace, c'est soufr&#233; !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah non ! En Alsace, c'est soufr&#233; !


C'est pas sulfat&#233;, plut&#244;t? 





_oui, je sais, l'ami de mickey&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Ben non, c'est Pluto, et bien que s&#251;rement son ami, c'est surtout son chien&#8230;

et enfin, c'est _sulfit&#233;_ et on dit aussi _soufr&#233;_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben non, c'est Pluto, et bien que s&#251;rement son ami, c'est surtout son chien&#8230;


Oh et puis murde, l'amiti&#233; c'est surfait de toute fa&#231;on.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

C'est ce que tous ceux qui n'ont pas d'amis disent, oui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est ce que tous ceux qui n'ont pas d'amis disent, oui


Fort heureusement, c'est mon cas! Et comme je n'ai pas d'ordinateur non plus, c'est parfait. 

Pas d'amis, pas d'ordi&#8230; pas d'emmurdes!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fort heureusement, c'est mon cas! Et comme je n'ai pas d'ordinateur non plus, c'est parfait.


Pas exactement. BackCat parlait de ceux qui n'ont _pas_ d'amis, toi tu n'en a _plus_. Nuance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas exactement. BackCat parlais de ceux qui n'ont _pas_ d'amis, toi tu n'en a _plus_. Nuance.


Je pensais pourtant que tu t'y connaissais un peu question mis&#233;ricorde. 

Une fois de plus, je me suis tromp&#233; sur ton compte.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une fois de plus, je me suis trompé sur ton compte.


C'est bien la seule chose que je te pardonne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben non, c'est Pluto, et bien que sûrement son ami, c'est surtout son chien



*AH, ÇA VA PAS RECOMMENCER, HEIN!!!
*


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2007)

Prochaine &#233;tape...
Les coups sur le muzo ?!...


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Prochaine étape...
> Les coups sur le muzo ?!...



Ca me laisse placide...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca me laisse placide...



Tel Bertrand...  

->


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tel Bertrand...
> 
> ->



Fais-lui du bien à Bertrand ; et tu verras comment il te le rend...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais-lui du bien &#224; Bertrand ; et tu verras comment il te le rend...


 Tiens je savais pas que qqun comme toi utilisait ce mod&#232;le de sex-toy  la Vaginette Bertrand (vibrante) 


La honte Patoch' la HOOOONNTTE* SUR TOI 

*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Le problème avec vous autres les Lyonnais du nord, c'est que vous utilisez un langage assez pauvrement imagé... En bas, chez nous, tous le monde sait comment bertrand te le rend quand tu lui fais du bien...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le problème avec vous autres les Lyonnais du nord, c'est que vous utilisez un langage assez pauvrement imagé... En bas, chez nous, tous le monde sait comment bertrand te le rend quand tu lui fais du bien...



sous forme d'un Cadburry ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4478835 a dit:
			
		

> sous forme d'un Cadburry ?



Voil&#224;... On va rester &#233;vasifs... 

Et je ne te parle pas de Bastien...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... On va rester évasifs...
> 
> Et je ne te parle pas de Bastien...



*Nuée pyroclastique avant la coulée de boue ?
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Nuée pyroclastique avant la coulée de boue ?
> *



Certes, certes... Mais évitons de faire convulser la modération...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le problème avec vous autres les Lyonnais du nord, c'est que vous utilisez un langage assez pauvrement imagé... En bas, chez nous, tous le monde sait comment bertrand te le rend quand tu lui fais du bien...



Bertrand... ? ... Cantat ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2007)

*Tiens, un fil*
qui n'a pas encore fermé...


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

au fait ....a propos de colmar et de sexe  .....

dans les alentours il y a actuellement  le plus grand salon de l'erotisme


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> au fait ....a propos de colmar et de sexe  .....
> 
> dans les alentours il y a actuellement  le plus grand salon de l'erotisme



C'est pas le même que le salon du multimédia ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> C'est pas le même que le salon du multimédia ?



je ne sais pas ....
pour le multimedia il ne doivent pas avoir fait autant d'affiche que celui de l'erotisme


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2007)

Au salon de l'&#233;rotisme, pour s&#251;r il y en aura du multim&#233;dia. tu nous raconteras ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Au salon de l'&#233;rotisme, pour s&#251;r il y en aura du multim&#233;dia. tu nous raconteras ?



je ne peux pas ..je dois aller a
l' Exposition de pigeons et canards a Jebsheim


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2007)

ma tourterelle&#8230; tu vas te faire plumer


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

> Bref, le Salon de lErotisme de Mulhouse est devenu une véritable référence en France, grâce à une animation quon ne retrouve nulle part ailleurs !





kisbizz a dit:


> je ne peux pas ..je dois aller a
> l' Exposition de pigeons et canards a Jebsheim



y'a un rapport ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> y'a un rapport ?


 je pense pas... ou alors lointain parce que *la Tourte* est une transformation qui s'effectue chez le charcutier-traiteur qui se trouve en fin de chaine de production


----------

